# 12.97 pounds!!!!!! I've never even heard of that!!



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

This bike will be awesome

http://feltracing.com/08/product.asp?catid=1504,1515&pid=8796

http://feltracing.com/08/image.asp?pid=8796


----------



## C_T (May 22, 2007)

what a beautiful bike


----------



## mendo (Apr 18, 2007)

That UCI weight limit should probably be lowered by 200-300 grams to keep pace with technology. How do they get the bikes up to minimum weight? Do they put weights down into the seat-tube or something?


----------



## Terrapin (Aug 1, 2002)

mendo said:


> How do they get the bikes up to minimum weight? Do they put weights down into the seat-tube or something?


Yes. Team Saeco did it for their Six13 Cannondale a few years ago. They plunk weights into the seat tube.


----------

